# Three Kings Day & Kitzi is waiting, waiting. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

On Jan 6th in Europe young children ring the door bell & sing for money or treats---they collect for the church & those in need. They paint a blessing on your door. Kitzi is waiting, waiting. . .

:Waiting::Waiting:

but not for the 3 Kings---he is waiting for his baby sissy :wub2::wub2:. Here is a pix of her this AM sent by our special breeder before they started out. . .


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg, omg, omg, today is the day?!?! How exciting you must be on pins and needles waiting for her to arrive. She is so precious! Kitzel has no idea the surprise he's in for! Get the video camera ready!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Kitzi!!! We have all waited for this day along with you...and we are so excited it is finally here!!!! Lisel looks absolutely GORGEOUS in her new pics. CONGRATULATIONS on her finally coming home!!! Can't wait to hear more and see more pics when she gets to you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh boy!!!!! How exciting!

I love her little smile in the first picture! Kitzel, don't get over excited and hurt your precious little knees!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How lovely she is. Kitzel will love having a sister.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Sandi and our brave buddy Kitzi !!!!

You are looking so much better! I'm really happy and relieved you are doing so well.

Its so exciting waiting for your baby sister to arrive. Sandi, we need to see loads of first greeting pics and video if you are intending to video the arrival! She looks absolutely gorgeous and so sweet. Kitzel is going to make a great big brother.

Speak soon 
lots of hugs from Brenda and nose licks from JoJo xx xx


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh-how exciting!!! She is gorgeous!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous, Sandi. Please give Kitzel lots of hugs and kisses from me. I know you will help him feel very secure when his new sister arrives. 

Hugs and love for all of you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is she one cute little Maltese Puppy!!! Good Luck with her and I am sure that Kitzel will love her. So glad to hear that Kitzel is making progress and doing better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Baby Lisel is here---and Kitzel is not all all sure he wants her to stay! I am pampering him for the moment---any ideas out there on integration?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Sandi, she is so cute, you must send me her measurements...


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yay! The baby girl has arrived!

Im prob not the best person to answer, cause my two still arent bff, but the first encounter I let them just sniff it out. I stayed close in case of anything, but I didn't want one to feel I was favoring the other, so I tried not to interject. Now that Enzo has wayyy more confidence around her he is driving her crazy and gets her pretty aggitated with his antics and I have to interject at times. I don't think there is really a right way to go about it, you just have to feel out your TWO pups and see how they react.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Update:
> Baby Lisel is here---and Kitzel is not all all sure he wants her to stay! I am pampering him for the moment---any ideas out there on integration?


When I got Sprite Harry was not at all sure that she should stay. I let him keep his distance from her.... I didn't push anything. He would actually run away from her and I let him. After a few weeks, he let her sit next to him and then, eventually, they started playing together. It will take some time, but I'm sure that they will get along just fine!!!! 

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition, Sandi, Dwight, and Kitzel!!! Welcome to the family, Lisel!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cute ..enjoy .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:

WOOHOOOOOO!!! Baby Lisel is finally here!!! 

Sandi - maybe Kitzi is just extra clingy to his Mommy due to his recent surgery and doesn't want to share you at all! I bet as he feels better and better, he'll be super excited about his new sister!!! 

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> WOOHOOOOOO!!! Baby Lisel is finally here!!!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, Sandi. Give Kitzi a little time, and once he feels better and stronger, he'll probably come around.

Lisel is simply adorable!:wub: Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison and Axel did not like Paxton at first. Axel warmed up after a few days; for more than a week, Madison would glare at us...I think she was MAD!! Right now they are mouth jousting next to me and are great friends.

We didn't do anything special. Just let them work it out, as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lisel is so cute. I'm sure you're super excited to have her. Kitzel will do just fine. He just needs time to feel better and be able to play with her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> WOOHOOOOOO!!! Baby Lisel is finally here!!!
> 
> ...





Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Sandi. Give Kitzi a little time, and once he feels better and stronger, he'll probably come around.
> 
> Lisel is simply adorable!:wub: Can't wait for more pictures.


I'm thinking the same here as Nida and Linda, Sandi.

I feel as though your situation is different ... I mean with Kitzel just having had major surgery. I thought after that kind of surgery fluffs needed to be confined for quite a while ... I mean not being able to be free to run and play, etc. So, I feel that although Lisel is a new member to the family ... that Kitzel probably needs to continue to get extra special attention, so that he doesn't feel insecure ... and so that he can heal completely. If he sees you playing with Lisel ... and, yet he can't play, maybe he would feel like he did something wrong or is being punished. : (. I guess I'm reading too many thoughts into this.

With my words above, please don't think I am being negative. I think Lisel is a little doll and I am happy for all of you. But, I've always loved your precious ... and he has been a trooper with being sick last year, and now his recent surgery. I just want to see him happy and secure. However, you are the best Mommy ... so, I am not worried. 

Do Kitzel's doctors know Lisel is with you now? Maybe they have some good tips. And, also maybe Lisel's breeder has some good ideas.

I can't wait to see pictures of darling Lisel. And, of course, precious Kitzi, too.

I'm sending lots of love and hugs to all of you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is so sweet and Kitzel looks like he is feeling more comfortable too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:happy dance::happy dance::clap::yahoo::yahoo: Lisel's in the house.:chili::chili: Sandi, those photos from the breeder are so precious. What a little beauty/cutie she is.
About the meeting, I'm feeling the same way as the other ladies. I think that he's gone through an awful lot lately, so probably doesn't know what can be up next and whether this "stranger" is a good thing or bad thing. He probably will check her bags for a scalpel. :w00t: But honestly, I remember with my DS, he was very clingy after a medical procedure and totally not himself. I think that Kitzel will warm in time but mostly wants to know he's safe, secure and his mom and dad love him...which is totally the case. So give him time. And how's little Miss Sound of Music doing?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful....congratulations!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Sandi, congratulations!!!! Lisel is so cute that my heart just melts looking at her picture. I want to reach through the computer screen and snuggle with her. :wub::wub: When I brought Ella home, I didn't go straight to the house. I had my husband bring Cisco and Gracie to meet me and Ella at the walking path I always use (but Ella had all her shots). That way they were introduced for the first time in a neutral place. To this day Cisco interacts with Ella much more than he ever does with Gracie who I brought directly home to the house. Ella and Gracie immediately took to each other in the park and it continued when we went home. I don't know if it's possible for you to go to a neutral place today and let them check each other out, but it might help. I also agree that it could be that Kitzel is still recovering from major surgery. I'm sure no matter what that they will be best buds as soon as Kitzel is feeling 100%.

It will be so fun to watch Lisel grow on SM! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Kitzel is in his stroller & Lisel is in her bunting on my lap! Kitzi will need some time to warm up but I think in a week or so he will be happy! We are taking it slow because he does growl when she is near. I know he has been through a lot and I want to make sure he knows he is top-dog! 

Lisel: she is a little doll---petite & feminine. I had imagined her bigger from the photos but she is still very small. Dwight just weighed her at 3.2 lbs. and she is 5 months old. She is very curious about everything. I have taken a few photos :innocent::HistericalSmiley: and will try to post a few here a bit later.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

as promised: (notice the stand-off in the lst one)


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg congratulations on baby sister Lisel. What an exciting time for all of you!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

BTW, she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to watch he grow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub: Oh baby Lisel is so so beautiful. You must be so happy.......and a nervous wreck. I introduced four puppies into the family over the years, and, to tell you the truth, I never felt much concern. It was always okay. Honestly, I think the puppies use their charm to endear themselves to the older dog. I think Lisel will win Kitzels love on her own.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh this is so exciting. love to see your little baby kitzel looking out for his sister at the window. so precious.

all the very best for you and amazing first hours ad moments together. they will always be so very special to you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! Lisel is adorable!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Going to be tough with him being fresh off surgery. He may feel little unsure still. 
Good luck. I luv pics at windows.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lisel is just precious and I'm sooooooooooo glad that she's finally with you. I agree with the others that have said that some of the standoffishness (is that word?) is because of Kitzel's recent surgery.

However, when Tilly joined our family, Lacie's nose was really out of joint and she wouldn't have anything to do with Tilly. I just left them to work it out themselves and after about 3 weeks, I found them playing together and having fun. Lacie would still let Tilly (who she thought was a Twit) know when enough was enough and Tilly would stop and do something else. Today, they would be lost without each other and are truly BFFs and sisters. And, yes, sometimes Tilly is still a Twit and Lacie let's her know it. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandi - that first picture of the two of them looks like Kitzel would be saying, "What the matter? You've never seen anyone in a collar before? Sheesh!" Lisel is a too cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice & encouragement! We separated them this aft---DH took his little girl & I took Kitzel & tonight it is going a bit better. She is cute w/him---but he can't chase her (which is what she wants) and that limits the contact/interaction. I do think if he could play it would happen quicker---but hey, I have time!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my Gosh!!!!! Lisel is such a doll!!!!!!!! She is gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

HEINI said:


> oh this is so exciting. love to see your little baby kitzel looking out for his sister at the window. so precious.
> 
> all the very best for you and amazing first hours ad moments together. they will always be so very special to you.


This is off topic but I love your picture of the dog's paws on your signature pic!!:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lisel is darling, Sandi! I'm glad you finally have her. As for Mr. Kitzel, I agree with the others that he is still getting over his surgery. You already know he is frustrated because he wants to run around and he can't. That would make anyone grumpy. He looks a little embarrassed to me with that collar on, too. I can tell Kitzi is still not himself. I'm sure as he heals and gets well, everything will be just fine.:wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all for the advice & encouragement! We separated them this aft---DH took his little girl & I took Kitzel & tonight it is going a bit better. She is cute w/him---but he can't chase her (which is what she wants) and that limits the contact/interaction. I do think if he could play it would happen quicker---but hey, I have time!


Oh, Sandi ... I think that is such a good idea for right now. That way both Kitzel and Lisel will still get the kind of attention they need. After Kitzel is all better ... then you will have lots of time to enjoy your new sweetheart Lisel.

Hugs and love to all of you.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

How sweet! I just want to kiss that nose. Congrats!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Sandi ... I think that is such a good idea for right now. That way both Kitzel and Lisel will still get the kind of attention they need. After Kitzel is all better ... then you will have lots of time to enjoy your new sweetheart Lisel.
> 
> Hugs and love to all of you.


Sandi ... It is too late to edit ... But, I meant then you will have lots MORE time to enjoy with your new sweetheart Lisel. Of course she will have your attention now, too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy I am soooo happy and excited for you. I have been checking in daily to see when you would be announcing Ms Lisel. I thought you were getting her in mid Dec. but I must have missed a post somewhere along the way. 

She is absolutely gorgeous. Just as gorgeous as Kitzel is. 

Kitzel is going to need time to accept her but it will happen. When I first got Gigi Chachi was extremely put out, so much so that he got physically ill. I gave Gigi back to the breeder because I thought it would be best for everyone. I believe I made the mistake of allowing them to meet in my home, Chachi's home, not on neutral territory. A few weeks later I asked the breeder if she would please meet me on neutral territory and let me take Gigi back. Thankfully she agreed and it has been wonderful ever since. They have a love hate relationship. They play very well together but occasionally they have their squabbles. I would go as far as to say all four of them are pretty much BFF. I am so glad that I did not give up on having Gigi. She is my little treasure chest and I love her to pieces. Chachi and Gigi are half brother and sister. They share the same mom. It is uncanny how much alike they are.

I am wishing you all the luck and happiness I know having the two of them will bring you.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh she is just do precious! I love the pics of kitzel waiting for her...and I like the first pic of them together...he looks like..."I'm noooot looking at you!" but soon enough he won't be able to get enough of her! they are going to be two beautiful brother and sister duo!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWW, shes so pretty!!:wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lisel is gorgeous!!! Just beautiful!!!

So happy for you and Kitzel!! 

When we brought Mia home we had my son hold Mia while I held Mateo. We then let them smell and walk around each other. Then I played with Mateo and let Mia get acclimated to the xpen and the new family room. She actually loved her crate a lot during that beginning time and would go there to hang by herself. But remember Mia was 15 months when we got her. Now they are totally happy together, but they do give each other space.
Enjoy your time together and please post more pics!!!

ps = We had them meet in the garage area that was more neutral territory


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh so cute! Kitzel looks like he's saying, 'I will not look at you, I will not look at you.'

I love the closeup of Lisel -what a beautiful face!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sandi - that first picture of the two of them looks like Kitzel would be saying, "What the matter? You've never seen anyone in a collar before? Sheesh!" Lisel is a too cute!


Sue
Thats funny. I'm :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG! How exciting Sandi. I am so happy for you and Kitzel (also glad that he is doing well). 

She is soooooo cute :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Some great advice so thank you one & all. Life is VERY busy here so I can't post much---haven't gotten my teeth brushed today. Both babies ate, pottied, got groomed, Lisel had play time---now both asleep beside me---can't last long!
Last night we changed living accommodations & leave early on Wed. to return to Athens---I won't be on SM much in the next few days but will check back & try to find the cord to post photos which I packed in our luggage someplace?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Some great advice so thank you one & all. Life is VERY busy here so I can't post much---haven't gotten my teeth brushed today. Both babies ate, pottied, got groomed, Lisel had play time---now both asleep beside me---can't last long!
> Last night we changed living accommodations & leave early on Wed. to return to Athens---I won't be on SM much in the next few days but will check back & try to find the cord to post photos which I packed in our luggage someplace?


Sandi, you are amazing, woman! Please give Kitzel and Lisel kisses and hugs from their Awntie Marie. And, hugs and love to you. :wub:::wub::wub:

Oh, and try and brush those toothies! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

